

Show HN: ReadRatio – Do people actually read what you are writing? - tsileo
https://readratio.com

======
tsileo
I have never been satisfied with all the web analytics tools I tried, so I
decided to build my own.

I have been influenced by the analytics reports provided by Medium, I really
liked the read ratio idea.

I have a lot of ideas to improve it but I tried to build a working MVP first.

I would love to get your feedback, both about the idea and the execution.

Thanks!

